# Issues Printing



## TazzTees (Jan 7, 2019)

HI! I am having two issues, i am using 110 mesh an speeedball white ink, i am not having good coverage ( i only want to use water base ink).....i dont remember having issues before so now, its not getting good full coverage. Also, i am have issues when i go to put a second coat on.......it presses the second outside the lines and ruins the print. i am not pressing any harder or doing anything different than the first print on the shirt! Help, i have a huge job and cannot afford to ruin these shirts !


----------



## FatPrints (Jan 8, 2019)

try a higher mesh screen, if your ink is super thin it may be ghosting because you're running 110. Try 160-200. This is assuming you have a decent press that holds registration, you're not over-curing (which sometimes can shrink a print), and that you're using enough adhesive to tack the shirt down adequately.


----------

